# pms worse after mc -is this common



## zelda

I had a mc in july10 . My first AF was in aug and have just started Af yesterday, but for the past month I have had sore boobs,nausea and tiredness along with my usual backache and stomach cramps and it hasnt eased since Af started.Has anyone else had bad PMS since mc . feeling fed up with it all.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Zelda, 

I had 2 losses last year - my last one in November and I have to admit I have really bad PMS since these, I get tired, very weepy and emotional (i never did that before I was more cranky), so yes I would say that I get more PMS since my losses.........I am really fed up with it too :sad: x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, I am so sorry for your loss. I suffered a mmc in march of this year.

My pms symptoms have been much worse since the miscarriage and I seem to be getting symptoms that I never had before as well. Its really confusing and frustrating as I dont feel I can trust my body anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in the same boat. Coming off the birth control pill already had changed my symptoms (I used to get hardly any PMS at all) and now since my miscarriage my symptoms have changed yet again. I get a lot of pinching and stretching pains along with nausea and sore & sensitive boobs. It's pretty much identical to how I felt when I was pregnant and my early pregnancy symptoms definitely stood out from my previous PMS. It's only been a few months since my miscarriage so I"m wondering if I'll ever go back to normal or if this is my new normal.


----------



## wannabe mam

Sorry for your loss hun, yes my hormones and body have been up the wall since I miscarried in March. It seems to get worse every month as I want to be pregnant and I am so gutted when I am not. I have also bled inbetween periods which I never used to before. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Dazed

I am definately in the same boat. I now have nausea, sorer boobs and they are definately more firm (a nice side effect). A few months after my mc, I wasn't getting any PMS symptoms.


----------



## foxforce

Sorry for your loss Zelda :hug:

Had two af since my mc and they have been the heaviest and worse af I have ever had, I don't normally get cramps and usually light flow's. 

Apparently this is normal. My gynae said that your cycles can return back to normal but from what I have read here seems to change for good :nope:


----------

